# I'm a woman but curious about being with another woman HELP!!!



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I don't know where to start. Well for starters I'am a happily married woman and WITHOUT any coaxing whatsoever from my husband I think I might like women, but I'm not sure. Anyone else been through this before? I Never been with another girl before, and to be honest I'm not really sure if I think it is just the fantasy of what it would be like, or If I truly would like to try out being with another woman even just once. Keep in mind it wouldn't be a habit just somehting I might want to try once. My hubby and I talked about it and of course he is ok with it... ok he is more than ok with it LOL. And to clerify I don't want a threesome I mean me and her while he watches. Maybe it is just a fantasy not somehting I can really follow through on, I just like to know if there are other women out there that have been through this. Oh it is not a big deal if it never happens, just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Here is the thing that makes this terrible for your current relationship: that other person is a living person with feelings. They are someone you will directly interact with emotionally. It isn't just a toy to get pleasure with, it is a third person emotionally involved with you. 

Doesn't matter if it is a man woman or it. They will affect you emotionally and likely your husband and your current relationship.

Would you be ok with your husband with another woman? Why not? How is it different that you with another man or woman? Some people are emotionally closed off that only see the third person as a thing to use for pleasure, is that how you would be ? Is that how your husband would be? Is that his the other woman would be?

Make no mistake another person like this is cheating. It may be authorized cheating, but it is still cheating and often kills relationships just like cheating does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Its not cheating if you have the person consent, you missing the point. Plus this is directed toward women who UNDERSTAND these feelings, there are people out there that just want sex for sex you can;t speak on every single person relationship and or marriage because everyone is different.


----------



## Nikki1023 (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you ever done anything with another woman before? Kiss, touch..?

And I agree with Shaggy on some points. You really shouldn't mess around with anyone else, unless you and your husband are ready for it. Of course he likes the idea of it, but there really is ALOT more involved then him getting off on watching you explore someone else. 

Id be a little more clear of what I want and what the boundaries are gonna be, before you act on anything.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Kris, I've slept with a woman. For me, sexuality is fluid. I will advise: Do not do anything without your husbands knowledge or consent or then its cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife has expressed similar curiosity. Like your husband, I gave her my blessing to explore it, with the condition that I be in the room. She began to semi-actively look for another woman that she was attracted to, who was attracted to her and accepted our conditions. Her search did not come to fruition, and, following our marital problems, she told me that, while I may think I am capable of not having a problem with her being with another woman, she does not think I am, and has ended her search. She is content to remain curious and allow it to remain a fantasy, getting enough of that fulfilled by our occasional trips to a strip club.

So, what I'm saying is, be sure that both you and your husband are ready mentally and emotionally for the reality of this fantasy should you choose to act upon it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

THANK YOU GRAYSOIN AND JELLYBEAN, that is all I wanted to know. I don't plan on cheating on my husband why dont people listen. I already said that I wouldnt. All I really wanted to know is that have other people felt this way before and what they did or did not do. But thanks for the input. Honestly it is not that serious just something I was curious about.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

It's playing with fire. I've seen too many posts on these forums that started with sex just for sex. And then it turns out that very often, sex isn't just about sex. There's some emotions that get thrown in there. Especially with women.

Best case scenario, you have a lot of fun and you and your husband have something to occasionally reflect back on during sex. So a minor positive in your sex life.

Worst case scenario, either you or your husband, or both of you, can't handle it and your marriage ends.

It doesn't seem worth the risk to me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I was with a woman in college. We dated about 4 months.

I am quite positive I love penis.

I realized I like vagina...but only my vagina. 

Sometimes the fantasy is better than the reality of the situation.


----------



## Nikki1023 (Sep 24, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I realized I like vagina...but only my vagina.


:rofl:


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHAH @that girl, yeah I feel the same way thanks!!


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Do you think you are ready for your husband to be turned on not by you, but by the girl you would be doing? She'll be the one who is new and exciting to him. He's already seen you, been with you, and maybe he's a little bored now. Of course he wants you to do it. He gets to see a new woman naked and screwing around with you. That scene, with the new girl in the starring role, could likely play out in his head for a very, very long time.

I just ask because you got so defensive (and a bit rude) with one of the posters who took the time to kindly respond to your question. It begs the question of what you can emotionally handle if you get set off by a harmless reply to your post. Just sayin'.


----------



## catfish76 (Jul 29, 2016)

I feel the same as you do. I am a happily married woman but I have not told my husband about my feelings. when I watch "movies" of 2 women I get this feeling of (I can't describe it) my lower body starts tingling and I get excited. But I am scared of being with another woman. I don't think I could give another woman oral. But I do have thoughts of kissing and touching. Is this normal?


----------



## Imissmywife (Jan 29, 2016)

Krismimo.........you're not alone.
I had a long term live in GF who confessed to me that she had those same feelings. She didn't want a threesome or me watching, just something she was curious about. We talked about it for quite some time and I told her if she wanted to that it was fine with me......just tell me about it afterwards. She worked with an attractive bisexual gal and eventually they ended up getting together. She said it was awkward at first, but satisfied her curiosities. I travelled a lot for work so they would hook up while I was out of town. We still had an awesome sex life when I was home. She was always horny. We split when I was transferred out of state and she had an amazing job and couldn't leave. I think the two of them moved in together.
Current wife of 20 years had the same fantasy. We had tossed around the idea of swinging and met a couple socially for drinks. The wife was bi (and hot). Well, while I'm once again out of town this gal calls my wife and invites her over (her husband was also out of town). Wife calls me and asks if it was ok to go........SURE! She went and spent a few hours with her. She told me later that it was different, hot, exciting........BUT, as enjoyable as it was, she scratched it off of her bucket list and wasn't going to do it again, even though the other gal would call and ask her back.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Shaggy said:


> Here is the thing that makes this terrible for your current relationship: that other person is a living person with feelings. They are someone you will directly interact with emotionally. It isn't just a toy to get pleasure with, it is a third person emotionally involved with you.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it is a man woman or it. They will affect you emotionally and likely your husband and your current relationship.
> 
> ...


Well said.

Once in, there is no going back.

Once in with this other women, you may like it. I suspect you will.

What other 'likes' you may have, viz., the heterosexual relationship with your husband, will become stale, less satisfying. 

Wanting more is a natural outcome. 

Sexual feelings and needs are among the strongest in living things, humans included.

The fact that your' husband is all in with this fantasy is troubling. I suspect he wants to be part of this lifestyle. Maybe not the first time you try it, but.......

But, down the road, oh yeah. He will eventually want to join in. You can bet on it. Few men could resist the temptation of having two women in bed.




Lilith-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

The first thing a toddler learns is that fire is hot.
They touch, it burns, it hurts.
They do not touch fire again.

Too many adults forget that lesson.

Fire burns, leaves a scar. 

Some things, some relationships are hot.
Touch, partake, you get burned.
Simple as that logic is...adults never learn.

Live and learn is a rare thing when it comes to sexual relations.

If you were not married, I would not comment here.




Lilith-


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a box that if opened, can never be closed. 

Don't do it.

Honor your marriage vows to forsake all others.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

krismimo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I don't know where to start. Well for starters I'am a happily married woman and WITHOUT any coaxing whatsoever from my husband I think I might like women, but I'm not sure. Anyone else been through this before? I Never been with another girl before, and to be honest I'm not really sure if I think it is just the fantasy of what it would be like, or If I truly would like to try out being with another woman even just once. Keep in mind it wouldn't be a habit just somehting I might want to try once. My hubby and I talked about it and of course he is ok with it... ok he is more than ok with it LOL. And to clerify I don't want a threesome I mean me and her while he watches. Maybe it is just a fantasy not somehting I can really follow through on, I just like to know if there are other women out there that have been through this. Oh it is not a big deal if it never happens, just curious. Thanks!


Not sure what you mean by 'of course he is ok with it?' Many husbands actually want their marriage to be one where both are faithful sexually. 
Did you promise to be faithful? To forsake all others?

You would be opening a can of worms, don't even go there.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Zombie. Closing. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

